# Wild 95.5 dj gets his



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Radio DJ said he could not be taken down by a dog [-o<[-o<

http://www.wild955.com/cc-common/mainheadlines3.html?feed=384912&article=6690534


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

What a wienie!

(And he runs like a girly-girl!)


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

lol that was a girlie run..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Did you hear that weenie yelling "Live bite!" in the fist clip? What a girlie man.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Sita is a star!!...why was he in BARE FEET- good thing Sita is a nice dog and knows the suit -it was pretty funny hearing him cry like a girl..


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow what a tit.


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Mo she is a lover that why we used her God I cant stop laughing


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich Love said:


> Mo she is a lover that why we used her God I cant stop laughing


 
Is that Sita Bolster?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm thinkin' he'll never make a decoy, LOL. or maybe he'd make a good "scenario" decoy???


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I find that hilarious since I know quite a few men that talk tough but pass out at the sight of blood or cry when they get a paper cut. Nothing like having videos to prove how much of a wuss you are.


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Is that Sita Bolster?


 yes She came from mike suttle


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Rich, bring her to the gathering and bring Terry too.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I find that hilarious since I know quite a few men that talk tough but pass out at the sight of blood or cry when they get a paper cut. Nothing like having videos to prove how much of a wuss you are.

I know a few chicks that think they are all that as well. 

Wouldn't worth watching if he didn't make a fool of himself. I think he is funny as shit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

This guys not only retarded but is a ***. What a moron!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude...I do not care what anyone here says...getting shot with a paintball gun would make everyone here run like a bitch.

But it was funny.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the guy in the bite suit was having fun.
The paintball guy was just an idiot!


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Rich, bring her to the gathering and bring Terry too.


WE talked about it last saterday and plan on being there


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta love the calm way Rich outted her and did not rush in to pull her off.

Terry


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What a dumbass! And as fatboy fell, what happens when the dog goes for the head? What happens when the good ole boy with the dog finds a law suit for scars and face damage? Sure...show off the dog with newbie! Was there any release of liability ever signed???


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

*Showing Yer Dog*

So a DJ gets to catch a dog. Careful how you answer...Allowing someone with little or no skills to catch your working, sport, or PPD is a set-up for failure! Notice the hands out of the suit? Notice how he fell and flopped around like a fish out of water? Notice how long it took for the handler to get the dog?

So what happens when your good intentions in letting someone catch your dog goes wrong? How does that play in court and how can you explain it away as a media "fun thing?" :-k


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> What a dumbass! And as fatboy fell, what happens when the dog goes for the head? What happens when the good ole boy with the dog finds a law suit for scars and face damage? Sure...show off the dog with newbie! Was there any release of liability ever signed???


 Normally I would agree with you Howard. But this dog is as safe as they come. I had her at my place for about a year and I can tell you that this dog will never "go for the head".


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Howard
I catch this dog at our club and can assure you that she is extremely reliable.

Terry


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

-she obviously is comfortable going for the equipment...I thought the video was funny, and have had friends of mine put the suit on here and there, and laugh at them too,(but of course using a dog we felt was safe for the most part)laughed at Terry and Rich when they first put it on too!:wink: - besides the dogs safety, the only thing I didn't like-was terming her as an "attack dog"- we try so hard to get people to know them as sport dogs- protection dogs-working dogs- attack dog just puts such a negative spin on it all...:-#


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry Devine said:


> Howard
> I catch this dog at our club and can assure you that she is extremely reliable.
> 
> Terry


Ok Terry and gang, you know the dog, I'm cool with that...but how wise it it to let nonskilled folks "decoying" a working dog just for fun or kicks? What happens when stuff goes wrong and HOW do you defend those actions in court? Well??? I take risks and do some off the wall stuff at times in the suit, 9 lives I don't have, but when radio boy is flopping about...


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Howard,

There was a disclaimer from the radio station for any incidental damages due to injury, that's pretty standard in these stupid stunts.Also, if you listened to the station you would know that his reaction was pretty much for the radio, he's a pretty level headed guy, he knew what he was doing and the risks involved, he was asked several times if he was sure he wanted to do it, after taking a simple sleeve bitez. While i am aware and understand that those risks were involved, don't think that we don't think about those things every time we go to train or do something like this. At the end of the day, nothing happened, while i could have, it didn't, and if it did, we had our bases covered. If we didn't use Sita, another company would have done the stunt with, most likely, a less qualified and predictable dog, so which would you rather? After reading your responses and other peoples' I agree it wasn't the smartest thing i've ever done, but it sure was funny.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Rich even in Delaware we get the "word" on folks and on you sir it was good. Knowing that gives me comfort! It was a hoot and if it were done for a demo...could get some laughs! Liability is something that is burned into my very being from years as a Tech Ed teacher. CYA 24/7!!!

Nice little dog, if Mike had her for a year, why didn't he feed her? Can't be more than 20#...:---) Stayed on the bite and was very focused on the bad guy, just the way we like it!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Rich even in Delaware we get the "word" on folks and on you sir it was good. Knowing that gives me comfort! It was a hoot and if it were done for a demo...could get some laughs! Liability is something that is burned into my very being from years as a Tech Ed teacher. CYA 24/7!!!
> 
> Nice little dog, if Mike had her for a year, why didn't he feed her? Can't be more than 20#...:---) Stayed on the bite and was very focused on the bad guy, just the way we like it!


Liability is a bitch
I have a friend who got sued in chicago becuase a teenage drug addict punk neighbor got scared of his 7 month old puppy that was coming up the front stairs on a leash.

The punk was sitting on my friends porch, my freind was just trying to get past him and go into his own house. The kid got scared of the puppy and jumped over the side of the porch over a wrought iron fence and broke his ankle. He finally settled out of court for 6000.00. go figure.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> Liability is a bitch
> I have a friend who got sued in chicago becuase a teenage drug addict punk neighbor got scared of his 7 month old puppy that was coming up the front stairs on a leash.
> 
> The punk was sitting on my friends porch, my freind was just trying to get past him and go into his own house. The kid got scared of the puppy and jumped over the side of the porch over a wrought iron fence and broke his ankle. He finally settled out of court for 6000.00. go figure.


Myth #1: A 7 month old puppy is bad to the bone.
Myth #2: Punks can't fly!
Overall Understanding: Prove it by your actions!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Ok Terry and gang, you know the dog, I'm cool with that...but how wise it it to let nonskilled folks "decoying" a working dog just for fun or kicks? What happens when stuff goes wrong and HOW do you defend those actions in court? Well??? I take risks and do some off the wall stuff at times in the suit, 9 lives I don't have, but when radio boy is flopping about...


I've seen non skilled decoys have dogs sent on them from long distances where it takes the handler 10-15 seconds to get to the dog and the dog rebites 2-3 times before leash control is gained. Not sure how this video is any different than those situations, so why is this video risky but those other situations are not?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dan Long said:


> I've seen non skilled decoys have dogs sent on them from long distances where it takes the handler 10-15 seconds to get to the dog and the dog rebites 2-3 times before leash control is gained. Not sure how this video is any different than those situations, so why is this video risky but those other situations are not?


It's all risky. LOL 

We had a dog about 5 years ago in our group that was a prey monster, no defense work or real pressure ever was applied, the dog only did sleeve work and was super clean for years. He was 5 yrs old.

This was the "safe" dog that we would let new people catch, he was really fast and powerful, but real clean, no real aggression. Just playing the game, didn't want to hurt anyone, only wanted his sleeve...

One time we let a newer guy practice some hard fast catches with this dog who was a flyer...He normally left the ground a good 10 feet in front of the decoy. The guy had caught this dog quite a few times before..and was getting the mechanics down pretty good...

On the first send of the day, everyone got a surprise, especailly the guy who was catching him....

the dog barreled down the field about 40 yards....
but didn't launch...
got about 4 feet away from the guy...
and to everyones surprise he turned his head...OOPS!

the guy was smart enough to try to side-skirt the dog but did not lower the sleeve, to protect himself, the dog got his leg on the run-by and then came back to him and happily grabbed the sleeve...

Luckily the dog just fanged him through the scratch pants and didn't get a grip, he was a HARD biter. It was pretty ugly but could have been a lot worse.

He was kenneled at a facility where he got to watch a bunch of dogs do suit bites almost everyday, guess he thought it would be fun to try something new...

No one who knew this dog would have expected this to happen, and it never happened again after that. 

Things happen...everything has its risks.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> It's all risky...


 Well said!


----------

